# New rat!!



## BloodRainChild (Feb 28, 2007)

well i haven't posted much on here because i didn't have a good camera so all i had was bad pictures. well now i have a great camera and a new baby. i already had 4 girls and then i met this little one and had to have her! i love my girls soooo much.

anyways this is her the first day she came home









already giving kisses









and her too cute little tummy!









i introduced her to my other girls the next day (i let her settle in her own cage first). i introduced in the bathtub...the paper towels are there cause at first dipstick (i just realized i hadn't said her name yet) was hiding a lot. it didn't take long for her to settle in though. BTW the big girls had just had a bath.









and the cutest picture ever! "i am just like them...i swear!"









and this is one of my more chunky girls...hehe. dont mind the bathroom, i have a very old house! and thats my mom holding her. 









i love them all soooo much!


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Where did you get the new baby from? She is indeed adorable! Out of curiosity did you quarantine at all?


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

She's so tiny and cute! ^_^


----------



## BloodRainChild (Feb 28, 2007)

i got the new baby from my work...petco. i know boo booo hiss hiss...anyways...i didn't completely quarantine because i did it at work and know it was done. she is in a different cage though because she fits through the bars of the cage the big girls are in.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

LoL boo boo hiss hiss hahaha I have gotten a couple rats from petco and while I don't like them they are there. I think everyone has had a petco rat or two. Actually my "feeder bin rats" have been healthier and happier than bred or rescue rats so I can't say anyhting. I am glad you did do some form of qt and she looks just so happy playing with the other girls!! Hope intro's go well and she enjoys having so many friends.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

I love seeing the teeny ratty try to play and hang out with her big friends! Size doesn't matter for her!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Awww! Shes so cute! xD


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

she is completely cute.....


what camera did you get btw??


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

tht is suuch a sweet small baby!


----------



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

She is so cute playing with the big girls! I hope it's that cute when I introduce the youngin's I'm getting to my adult rat.


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

oww tht the cutest little face!


----------

